# Bluewin, lenteur d'envoi d'Apple MAIL



## C1rc3@0rc (14 Janvier 2011)

Quelqu'un aurait il une explication et une solution concernant la lenteur d'envoi d'un email en utilisant le serveur SMTP de Bluewin?

J'ai ce probleme comme plusieurs amis abonnés chez Swisscom et disposant d'une adresse nom@bluewin.ch. Lors de l'envoi, Mail mouline pendant 1 a 3 minutes avant de bien vouloir expédier le courrier. C'est pas un question de poid du fichier, c'est indépendant. Et ca semble pas le faire sur un PC.

J'ai essayé plusieurs configuration du SMTP (smtpauths.bluewin.ch), avec ou sans SSL, en indiquant un des port 25,465,587, ou en laissant le choix par défaut, rien n'y fait?

Autre question concernant bluewin: quand on a définit un SwisscomLogin il semble impossible de se connecter au webmail avec l'identifiant email et son mot de passe, il faut ouvrir une session swisscom login?
C'est moi qui ai raté quelque choses ou se comportement insécure au possible est bien normal?


----------



## Rikly (14 Janvier 2011)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi. Les deux ou trois premières fois ça a mis du temps. Mais maintenant ça marche, sir min iMac, comme sur mon MacBook Pro. Le serveur de réception est le serveur Imaps et le serveur d'envoi est le smtpauth.bluewin.ch. Donc définir ce serveur et indiquer utiliser seulement pour envoi. J'espère que tu arrivera à sortir de ta galère.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

rom54 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait il une explication et une solution concernant la lenteur d'envoi d'un email en utilisant le serveur SMTP de Bluewin?
> 
> J'ai ce probleme comme plusieurs amis abonnés chez Swisscom et disposant d'une adresse nom@bluewin.ch. Lors de l'envoi, Mail mouline pendant 1 a 3 minutes avant de bien vouloir expédier le courrier. C'est pas un question de poid du fichier, c'est indépendant. Et ca semble pas le faire sur un PC.
> 
> ...



Hey,

pop.bluewin.ch
smtpauth.bluewin.ch:lenom que tu as mis comme adresse
Exemple: nikfor sans @bluewin.ch


Serveur d'envoie: smtpauth.bluewin.ch
Port du serveur 25
Utiliser SSL = PAS coché
Authentification mot de passe

Quelqu'un pour servir 

Setup en ligne avec aide 

http://smtphelp.bluewin.ch/swisscomdtg/fr/setup/?


----------



## C1rc3@0rc (15 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour la réponse mais ca fait partie des trucs que j'ai deja testé et ca change rien, hélas.
En fait il semble que mail attende systématiquement que la connexion s'établisse avec le serveur SMTP de bluewin, ce qui peut durer au minimum 1 minute et jusqu'a 4 en moyenne. Ok c'est pas tres long mais j'ai ce comportement qu'avec Mail!
Thunderbird envoi directement, que ce soit sur Mac ou sur PC...


----------



## Maekhong (15 Janvier 2011)

Même problème que vous tous. Même avec smtpauth, ça mouline ça mouline.

J' ai pas de solution désolé, je passe par le smtp de Gmail.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2011)

rom54 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse mais ca fait partie des trucs que j'ai deja testé et ca change rien, hélas.
> En fait il semble que mail attende systématiquement que la connexion s'établisse avec le serveur SMTP de bluewin, ce qui peut durer au minimum 1 minute et jusqu'a 4 en moyenne. Ok c'est pas tres long mais j'ai ce comportement qu'avec Mail!
> Thunderbird envoi directement, que ce soit sur Mac ou sur PC...



Pour pallier à ce désagrément, je fais transiter tous mes courriels (y compris Bluewin) par Gmail, mon application Mail travaille sans faille avec Gmail. 

Gmail (compte gratuit, utilisable pour Youtube) offre l'avantage de pouvoir être lu partout, et sur n'importe quel PC depuis un navigateur.

Swisscom (Bluewin) subit régulièrement des ralentissements


----------



## C1rc3@0rc (15 Janvier 2011)

Chailleran a dit:


> Pour pallier à ce désagrément, je fais transiter tous mes courriels (y compris Bluewin) par Gmail, mon application Mail travaille sans faille avec Gmail.
> 
> Gmail (compte gratuit, utilisable pour Youtube) offre l'avantage de pouvoir être lu partout, et sur n'importe quel PC depuis un navigateur.
> 
> Swisscom (Bluewin) subit régulièrement des ralentissements



Oui la solution ultime c'est aussi de virer carrément bluewin, et c'est vrai que question performance et souplesse Gmail est super efficace... mais bon c'est pas systématiquement faisable et si on a plusieurs comptes email c'est aussi pour éviter que tous ses mails transite chez un seul fournisseur.

Ce que j'aiemerai bien comprendre c'est la cause de ce problème entre Apple Mail et Bluewin. Est ce un bug (fort gênant) de Mail  ou est ce un problème de plus du coté de Bluewin  et dans ce cas comment ca ce fait que ca apparaisse que sur Mac avec Mail????


----------



## C1rc3@0rc (16 Janvier 2011)

Il semble qu'une solution ait été trouvé et je l'ai retrouvé sur l'excellent site CUK.ch. Ca a l'air de marcher, pour l'instant du moins, et on verra a la longue

Ouvrir les preferences systéme, aller dans Réseaux>Avancés>DNS
dans la partie serveur DNS mettre
195.186.1.111
195.186.4.111

Dans la partie Domaines de recherches
bluewin.ch

A noté que pour certains ce serait
DNS primaire : 195.186.4.111 
DNS secondaire : 195.186.4.110 

Voila.
Bon avec tout ca, toujours pas d'explication de pourquoi Mail et seulement Mail mouline sans ces parametres... Mais le pragmatisme l'emportant je suis deja content de ce résultat


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

rom54 a dit:


> Il semble qu'une solution ait été trouvé et je l'ai retrouvé sur l'excellent site CUK.ch. Ca a l'air de marcher, pour l'instant du moins, et on verra a la longue
> 
> Ouvrir les preferences systéme, aller dans Réseaux>Avancés>DNS
> dans la partie serveur DNS mettre
> ...



Ayant eu souvent affaire aux techniciens lors d'intervention chez des séniors bloqués avec Bluewin, après quelques tests en direct, on en arrivait à supprimer le compte de la boite aux lettres du PC et à le refaire. 

Idem avec ceux raccordés avec Télé2, c'est un problème inhérent à Swisscom qui gère le 1er km.


----------

